# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  كلمـــة ... لم يــعرف معناهــا العالم

## alsonds

كلمـــة ... لم يــعرف معناهــا العالم



                            لطالما قرأت عن تلك الكلمه

                            في صفحات المنتديات

                            في القصص و الروايات

                        و لكن الى الان .. لم اجد معناها الحقيقي


                               يمكن ان يكون ذلك المعنى الذي اؤمن به

                                       غير حقيقي ... خيالي

                      قد يكـون بعيدا عن الواقع

                               و لكنها حقيقة تلك الكلمة في نظري

                                    و لا يمكن ان اخفيها ؟!


                                 لطالما سمعتها .. رنت في اذني

                                       سمعتها على الارصفـه

                                           في الشــوارع

                                    على اسلاك الهاتــف

                                     و لكن .. لم تكن حقيقيـه

                                       لم يدرك من يقولـها معناهـا

                                     لم يحـس بكل كلمة فيـها

                                   قد يكـون قالهـا للتسليـه

                                         او لغرض اخر في نفســه

                                        و لكن .. هـذه الحقيقــه

                                                قالها .. لمجرد القـول !!


                                      هل عرفتـم ما هي الكلمة

                                                            انـها

  ا

                                                            ل

                                                            ح

                                                            ب

                                                     (( الحــب ))

                                       تلك الكلمة التي لم يدرك معناهــا

الا القليــل !!

اولئــك الذين ضحـوا بانفسـهم من اجل الحـب

اولئـك الذيـن سجـل التـاريخ قصصـهم

اولئـك الذيـن نزفـوا من اعينهم دمـا

سهـروا الليالي من دون نـوم

بسبب الحــب !!

اولئـك الذين عاشـوا الحب لحظة بلحظة

ثانية بثانية ... و دقيقة بدقيقة !!


الحب .. ليست بمجرد كلمة نتلفظ بها

الحب .. مشاعــر

الحب .. عاطفـه ساميـه

الحب .. اتـحاد جسديـن ليصبحـوا جسـد واحـد

الحب .. عاطفــة

لم يدركـها الا القليلـون !!

----------

